# Returning to a 15 year old debt



## gbusa (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi,
I'm not sure if anyone can advise?
My wife is US citizen living in UK (we plan to return in a year or so).
Her parents have rung today saying she has received a bill for an outstanding college debt for $98 from 15 years ago!!!
She obviously hs no idea about this, but is there a time limit in the US to recover debts?
My wife went to this college, and paid for her tuition and loans etc...in cash, so would have no receipts to prove either way.

Any ideas?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

There is no time limit for college loan debts. They follow you throughout life and if not recovered before you are retired they garner your Social Security.

If this is a college loan debt - and presumably what this debt is for is being explained in the request for payment - then pay it. There are companies that 'buy' long term debt from institutions and then start collecting them. You don't want your US credit ruined over 98 bucks.

If it's for non college loan debt and you know nothing about it, then you could challenge it.


----------



## gbusa (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks for the response.
No, we wouldn't allow a $98 debt to muck things up, but also we would never pay money to someone who may not be entitled to it.

This was Junior College, my wife had no student loan, and paid everything in cash, so we are struggling to think of something they could have a right to claim to after 15 years! Overdue library book?!?

I guess we'll find out when we go back for vacation in a couple of weeks.

Thanks again!


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Can't the parents scan the bill and email it to you?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Can the school prove that they tried to reach you years and year ago (while the debt was only maybe $0.5)?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
First impression is that this is a scam.
Note the amount of $98 - just under the magic $100.
This is just about the threshold of pain figure that makes people think "why worth agruing over this amount and possibly ruining my credit rationg - so i will pay it!!"
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Agree with Steve. Someone tried that with my Dad. It was a collection agency sending him the notice about a bill due (at the time it was $118 or so). I wrote them back, asking for a copy of the actual bill showing what the debt was for and never heard back from them.

If it's legit, whoever is contacting you should be able to produce the original bill (or a photocopy, obviously). If they can't do that, then don't bother dealing with them.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Unless the parents were cosigners no legit collector would give that much information. Have your wife ask for a copy of the invoice or other legal proof of debt. Pull her credit report - which is not a bad idea after a long absence anyway.


----------

